# Ten of the best



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

So lots of people here already. Very late start - not used to this in Motorsport. Not even signed on yet! One person at a time apparently.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup - sign on is a joke









Out the door been waiting 30 mins.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Drivers briefing.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Going out for a few handling runs.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

2 runs but live timing not working so I have no idea where I am.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Commentator says I'm leading with a 35.38 from my second run. But other than that I have no idea where we are.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you think you can get some good times on the handing circuit which is designed with bias to help the Evos and Subarus. How tight is the circuit? Did you feel a disadvantage with the GtR?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

There is a tight section which goes tight left then right. I managed to link a drift through that section and keep good momentum. I think it's a little bias but not enough to complain about.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Selfie time


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good stuff just give it your best!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe im still first overall.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it practise runs today or counting towards the overall score?

Live times - http://totb.co.uk/live_results/saturday/


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Practice. 

Dont know what a blank time means.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Well noone can seem to tell me if they are above me or not so I'll assume they are and go and set a few more times.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe they have not set a time but they are there because the competitor number is Lower than yours?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Selfie time


Have you seen Dangermouse?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Practical glasses for circuit work. Bog off.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Should do quite well on the strip to vernon with your power?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tomorrows power.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Tomorrows power.



Nice one mate should be low 9s with that power


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Best of luck! Go GTRs! :clap:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Got my first place back


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Owned!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GTR's doing 35's on the drag strip ?? Oh better get my RB back !! OL

C'mon I was expecting JM and Ian and Alex to be there mincing all other up ? They have over 3000bhp between them !

Will be there tomorrow hope the weather is good 

S


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Practical glasses for circuit work. Bog off.


Definitely better with visor down.


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Well done so far. Will be good to see a gtr win. Btw Do the fwd run the same course? If so my mate has done pretty well considering he is in a 1998 civic lol. He ran a 35.32 and another mate should be in the high 8's low 9's tomorrow in his 1.8 civic


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nissan Skyline GTR 3.8 Lt?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah Skyline LOL !

Yes sane course. Fwd would have done well on that course if it was a sorted car.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Here at 6:30 preparing car. Taped up for high speed run. Polished and prepped - breakfast now.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi mate, was planning to come down to TOTB and see the event and have a nice day out. How is the weather looking like in Yorkshire. Its saying it will rain all day. Let me know thanks. 

Ricky


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Rain from about 2PM. Wind is low at 4mph s-sw


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow - just wow


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

So apparently they didn't like the gtr's doing well in handling so they have put chichains on every straight now.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

What's all that about, someone must really dislike skylines and gtrs. But pointless of a practice day if there going to change the track


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Runs starting


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Now


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Changing the course because the Evo and imprezas were loosing? Not really on.

Vernonjones, check your pm when you get a spare second


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Queuing up for handling first run.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

That's crazy to change the course from yesterday, unless they have an actual reason rather than to make it more of a challenge for the GTRs. How do you/they know the other cars were going 10/10ths yesterday?

Good luck today


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup - still got it ... Cant hold a Litchfield Gtr down.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Gtrs are ruling today. Sadly gundam lifted a head and fman lost the 4wd clutch but we are all still leading!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Some one is very close to your 1st position on handling course vernon sighing .01 of a second


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Check now


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Link for all http://totb.co.uk/live_results/sunday/


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

doing a great job, they change the course saturday to sunday to remove any disadvantage for those that couldn't make the saturday boot camp


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaffa said:


> doing a great job, they change the course saturday to sunday to remove any disadvantage for those that couldn't make the saturday boot camp


Ah makes sense then


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Link for all Straightliners - Live Results



Your second now mate


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

4th in handing and it looks like 2nd overall. Om very happy with that.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good so for for Litchfield overall winners list.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Apparently Just won semi final. Waiting for finals. No times are available for this section. Nice one TOTB why would i need to know what I just did?!!??!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Final me vs this guy


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Came 2nd by 0.6 went into limp mode on line as i hid my maximum launches! Doh!


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Well done very impressive driving,to be only .32 behind Duncan in his Dax is great driving :bowdown1:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Seen you in action, great results


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Martin. Nice touch to let people know how it was going.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Really good day out and fair play to all who ran. A VERY good showing from the GTR owners club cars. Lots of 35's this year. Far more than last year. Watched Martin taking the handling course apart in his monster. Great skills there mate and echoing above for relaying pics/news back to the forum. 

Who was the guy in the Silver 33 with a lot of kit on it? That was my car of the show. Missile! And sounded lovely tearing up the 1/4 mile. Shame the rain came in when it did.

See you all next year and well done team.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

And the last update. You are all welcome guys. It was fun. Thanks for the likes.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

BigBen said:


> Who was the guy in the Silver 33 with a lot of kit on it? That was my car of the show. Missile! And sounded lovely tearing up the 1/4 mile.


I think that'll have been me.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

matt j said:


> I think that'll have been me.


Loved your car mate. Insane looks and sounds


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

BigBen said:


> Who was the guy in the Silver 33 with a lot of kit on it? That was my car of the show. Missile! And sounded lovely tearing up the 1/4 mile. Shame the rain came in when it did..


If it was indeed Matt, check out his project thread! It's hugely extensive, you'll love it!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> If it was indeed Matt, check out his project thread! It's hugely extensive, you'll love it!


Just been searching for it. Without success


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

BigBen said:


> Just been searching for it. Without success



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html?nocache=1437984456847


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153395-tweenierob-custom-rb28.html?nocache=1437984456847


Yeah got it thanks  I joined the forum a few years after the build started to missed it. Going to take an hour this aft and follow it through. Fantastic car!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Great work Martin. You must be pleased.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Great work Martin. You must be pleased.


Yes very pleased. I need a day off no though.


----------

